# Survey: Honeybee colony collapse losses declining



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

STATE COLLEGE, Pa. -- A survey finds the impact of a mysterious ailment called colony collapse disorder on the U.S. honeybee population could be declining.









More...


----------

